# Volume + or Dsp manager



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

The last 4 days (2 dsp 2 volume +) I have been trying to pick one of these apps to use to make my phones music louder. I really just can't decide so I was just wondering what other people use.

I'm currently using liquids rom if anyone wants to know. So let's hear it guys what do you use and why?

Please refrain from "what sounds better to you" only posts. I understand I should use what sounds best to me. I am asking this question out of curiosity.

If you use something different feel free to tell us what it is and why.

Since someone asked I managed to wrangle up a flashable zip for dsp manager that works on liquids rom honestly I should work on anything but with out some testing I couldn't say. I didn't make this flash able zip iv had it since late Dec early Jan and for the life of me I can't find the original thread that had it on xda. So credit to them please. (Would love to know who made this) http://db.tt/gtAIcdEn
Sent from a device at some point in something like
wibbly wobbly timy wimy ... stuff.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

i use volume+ cause i have been using it since i got my nexus last year. just used to it.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

volume + for me


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Another volume + vote &#8230; honestly never played with DSP cuz I figure I paid for the full version of volume + I might as well use it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Volume+ for me as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Never tried volume + but use dsp on cm9 and while it can make it louder the improvement in sound quality is phenomenal. Maybe its the high dollar klipsch x10 buds but it is the deciding factor in my rom choice, its that good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Volume+ here as well; DSP's never really wowed me w/ the sound quality. Seems to work best on CM builds though; I have an HD2 running CM7 and DSP seems to do the job pretty well (as an equalizer... not so sure about the volume boost.)


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Volume+ if you want your speaker nice and loud.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

How do you get dsp manager on liquids from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Another vote for Volume+ here. It has NO PROBLEM max'ing out your speaker! Use carefully. Before that app came out I used the basic app "Equalizer", but with it you have to save and re-apply on each boot.


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

It depends on what you want. For ease of use, volume + is phenomenal. You simply click a number between 1 and 12 and it will get louder. If you want to do more to fix the nexus's sound e.g. add some treble to the mix and maybe boost the bass a bit then DSP manager is your only choice. Both can make your sound louder by a large margin but DPS manager can do much more which, frankly, may not be something you want. I know for me, I originally just went with volume + because I did not want to deal with settings but now, DSP manager is my only choice. You can do so much to make your phone sound better with just a few tweaks in DSP manager while still increasing the volume significantly.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

volume+ is waaaay louder on my phone after the last update. Don't take it too loud tho, when you get a text your speaker almost blows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Volume+ because it can make your phone ring louder. +8 and perfect. Also the good quality or beats emulation on head phone sounds great.

DSP is great, but does not seem to boost the ring/notification volumes.


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> How do you get dsp manager on liquids from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just pulled the .so file for the sound fx and the audio config files put them in the right place gave them the right permission and rebooted you probley could make a flash able zip... honestly there's probley one floating around.

As for everyone else that you for the input. Volume + seems to be the most popular for making it louder. Its neat to see what everyone uses. Are there any of you that would use good old dsp manager if it was more readily available although?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

holytimes said:


> I just pulled the .so file for the sound fx and the audio config files put them in the right place gave them the right permission and rebooted you probley could make a flash able zip... honestly there's probley one floating around.
> 
> As for everyone else that you for the input. Volume + seems to be the most popular for making it louder. Its neat to see what everyone uses. Are there any of you that would use good old dsp manager if it was more readily available although?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you for posting the DSP Manager flashable zip. I've been looking for one for forever - I've tried a couple different ones to no avail but this worked! Thank you!


----------



## jdwg78 (Feb 3, 2012)

Volume + for me also! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Thank you for posting the DSP Manager flashable zip. I've been looking for one for forever - I've tried a couple different ones to no avail but this worked! Thank you!


No problem, I also finally decided on using dsp manager my self. Seems like most people use V+ I wonder if that's cause there wasn't dsp manger everywhere when the phone first came out... would be a neat poll.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

